# I should have said goodbye



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I should after years on here said goodbye

To those friends I’d made 

But I allowed those who posted hatred mail to influence me 

But I’m fine, more than fine

Except for the arthritis which is progressing at a rate of knots 

But high iron blood levels may hold a clue 

Liver scan ,fine, well you didn’t expect that did you ?

But iron levels are high and as yet I don’t know why

I’m super tired, joints are painful and flaring up constantly 

As I said I’m turning to stone ,not so slowly 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You may be turning to stone, but to all of us you are a real diamond - a gem stone beloved by all and of inestimable value.

We are always thinking of you three; Sandra, Albert and Shadow and all of us on here owe you a great deal that we annot quantify.

If you have perceived negative comments that is imply because it is impossible to defeat by any form of illogical discussion views based on knowledge, experience and above all care and live for your fellows, irrespective of colour, creed or gender - to you all are equal and valued.

We are with through every step that you take, however painful. Go forth in peace, you KNOW that you are watched every step of the way.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello Sandra, nice to hear from you again. We never fell out and I miss your ramblings 
Sorry to hear about your health problems.
I have a Zinc deficiency so if you have too much of that, too, can I have some please?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> You may be turning to stone, but to all of us you are a real diamond - a gem stone beloved by all and of inestimable value.
> 
> We are always thinking of you three; Sandra, Albert and Shadow and all of us on here owe you a great deal that we annot quantify.
> 
> ...


WTF are you blathering on about Penquin? Have you joined some hippy God botherer cult or summat? :lol:

Glad to know your still alive and kicking Sandra!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, mee too.

Ray.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

It is nice of her to say a final goodbye as her departure was a bit abrupt but she seems determined to leave the forum this time so, all the best Sandra.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to hear you're fine Sandra, and hopefully with the discovery of high levels of iron you're on the way to finding a solution to some of your problems.

I bet you haven't been on that trike yet?! 

Best wishes to both you and Albert.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Good to hear from you and hope the recent wonderful weather is easing your aches and pains.
No need to say ‘Goodbye’. ‘Hello’ is much better! 
(Or even ‘I’m having the last post’ will just about do on some threads!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> WTF are you blathering on about Penquin? Have you joined some hippy God botherer cult or summat? :lol:
> 
> Glad to know your still alive and kicking Sandra!


Actually you above all others Barry should have known that what penguin says is true

Obviously you didn't

Well we all make mistakes don't we ?

The fact I'm alive and kicking, well no thanks to you

And Alberts pretty much of the same view as well

Me well I get emotional , Albert as you know is so level headed

Judges only by actions

And words

Stay well , I wish you well

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

patp said:


> Hello Sandra, nice to hear from you again. We never fell out and I miss your ramblings
> Sorry to hear about your health problems.
> I have a Zinc deficiency so if you have too much of that, too, can I have some please?


Well I won't be rambling anymore

Why would we have fell out?

I don't fall out with anyone , well almost never

It seems I have a dangerous level of iron or ferritin or both

I pray they will sort it because I am really really struggling

I'm no longer me, stiff joints, inflamed joints, kidneys not good, more or less in constant pain

But I'm moaning aren't I

But they won't sort me and MHF

And hopefully the consultants will sort it

Will they sort MHF?

The friends I thought I knew?

I doubt it

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Will be interested to hear about your medical findings. With my Zinc deficiency I have discovered that Iron can block Zinc. Minerals are all finely balanced and a high level of one can mean a deficiency in another. I eat all the right things but am still deficient. The doctor gave me a supplement to take but gave me a minimal dose. This all started last year. He has now admitted that I needed four times the dose he prescribed in order to bring the levels up! All this has taken a year to sort out!

I do hope that this is the answer to all your problems and that, once they sort it out you feel much better.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if Zinc deficiency causes heart disease, diabetes , joint pain and accelerated arthritis and psuedo gout 
Liver and pancreatic disease and cancer

We are about equal

If it also interferes with thyroid activity let me know 

Sorry as those would say I feel sorry for myself

You bet I do, I can hardly walk, I’m exhausted , joints are flaring up like the 4 th of July celebrations ,extremely painful

No one as yet sorted out pain relief, the autoimmune suppressant I shouldn’t take ,but they shorten the flare ups , inflamed joints cannot be relieved by anti inflammatory medication which I’m not supposed to take 

Joints are damaged and not returning to how they were, the last, a finger I can no longer bend , it remains painful, swollen and stiff

But hey nothing like the extreme pain it was at its heyday 6 weeks ago

The physio’s witter on about exercise, it takes me an hour or so every morning to loosen up the painful stiffness

And an hour or so to regress back into it 

And I feel no-ones listening to me ??

I really hope the consultant investigating my high blood irons does and the new rheumatologist I see next Friday

I signed up to a course on the use of the IPad 

Most of which I can already do, but I help the lady next to me and it’s nice to meet people

But sitting on a chair for two hours buggers me the rest of the day

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Please don't take this the wrong way Sandra but are you gone or are you back? If the former then I will say that I'm sorry to see you go as you spoke your mind and weren't put off by those who I thought were at times attempting to bully you - I said as much in at least one post.

If you are back then that's very good and welcome back.

However I think that when someone says they are going (never sure why they announce it anyway) then I think they should do just that. Obviously you never said that anyway.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear about all the awful symptoms you have Sandra. No, my Zinc deficiency is minor compared to your problems. I was just musing about how these things happen. How one mineral can block the absorption of another. They all have their part to play in our well being.
My doctor has been faffing about with the minimum dose for nearly a year. Trying to save money I expect ??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Actually you above all others Barry should have known that what penguin says is true
> 
> Obviously you didn't
> 
> ...


Give over. whats that saying? If you cant take a joke you shouldnt have joined!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

peribro said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way Sandra but are you gone or are you back? If the former then I will say that I'm sorry to see you go as you spoke your mind and weren't put off by those who I thought were at times attempting to bully you - I said as much in at least one post.
> 
> If you are back then that's very good and welcome back.
> 
> However I think that when someone says they are going (never sure why they announce it anyway) then I think they should do just that. Obviously you never said that anyway.


The thing is that Sandra, to my knowledge, has thus far threatened to leave on three occasions and never did which, frankly becomes a bit tedious. For her own sake perhaps she should just really leave and avoid what she considers are the unpleasantries. Many people on here have exceedingly strong opinions on matters so one has to be prepared to take the comebacks if you express your own because most people think that their views are the right ones (think the Brexit forum for one.) 
I would like to ask her though why she says she is going to leave and never does? Even now after her original post here which should have been the LAST one, she couldn't resist posting on other topics!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It takes something special for me to bother my arse with this forum Sandra but you are worth the effort.


I'm sorry to hear of your health problems. keep your chin up and stay away from magnets with your excess Iron problem.:wink2: 



Take no notice of your detractors, remember that a large majority of motorhome owners are arseholes. :surprise:


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Why bother you're arse if that is you're opinion, you still keep looking in,which makes you the biggest arsehole of all.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Why be rude, when with a little effort you can be downright insulting! Not on, A14Gas! Some of us on this forum like a polite exchange of views without the mouthing off gutter talk.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Sandra I have read your posts over the years and do not know you but I think you just say
what you think at the time which is no problem to me and I think you have been a good part of this forum although you might get a bit controversial it is not a problem for me.
Stay and have your say for bad or worse.
Other members have their say so why shouldn't you.
I don't post much now but for the same reasons so stick around.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Herman I was only repeating the same gutter talk from the previous post


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

For the attention of anyone and everyone with limited vocabulary at their disposal:

One unpleasant comment, followed by an equally objectionable response … and so on ad finitum… make this forum the place people want to leave. And so many have left for this very reason. It's up to everyone to maintain the tone and not compromise it. Be clever, witty, sarcastic, even argumentative, whatever, but use the language you don't mind your wife and kids/grandkids reading.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

So you think it ok to admonish me but not 747, why is that,I think it was a perfectly acceptable reply to the previous post.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you of the same opinion that all motorhomes are ar-----les. For modesties sake.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

This forum is read by motorhomers from all walks of life, gender and age group. As a woman I find such language unacceptable, unnecessary and disrespectful no matter from whom it comes. Do you speak to your wife, your daughter or your mother like that?? Hopefully 747 is reading this exchange too, because the cap fits one and all.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree and apologise for the use of my wording , if it has caused you or your family any distress I unreservedly apologise,I certainly do not speak to anyone in that way unless provoked least of all my wife family or children,i hope you accept my apology.
Regards.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you that's very magnanimous of you. No distress. I think some blokes dont realise some of us posters are women and therefore talk 'locker room'.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bit sexist that Viv assuming women would be offended by the word "arsehole". 😄

747 is a renound and notorious forum troll and a fruitcake 😄 he will be most amused at these responses of outrage and horror to his post :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm with Shingi. If someone is going, just go. Stop the wheedling posts that are designed to encourage other people to talk you into staying. It's pathetic and undignified. Look at the discord this thread has already caused. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I am totally with Viv on this one. Please lets all stop this awful rhetoric. I never ever even look at the Brexit thread where all this kind of posting started. Before that thread it was such a lovely supportive forum where we spoke kindly to one another and supported people through their troubles. We would all have jokes and tease each other.
It used to be the first place I would think to look for help and support. Did I agree with everyone? No. Did I even like everyone? Not really. I am becoming more and more reluctant to log on. Some really lovely people have left and I miss them.

So nice, however, to see that someone is a big enough person to apologise when they think they have offended.

Now I feel a bit better and I haven't said a swear word or used any #!#***'s Oops


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Oh my goodness! I am totally with Viv on this one. Please lets all stop this awful rhetoric. I never ever even look at the Brexit thread where all this kind of posting started. Before that thread it was such a lovely supportive forum where we spoke kindly to one another and supported people through their troubles. We would all have jokes and tease each other.
> It used to be the first place I would think to look for help and support. Did I agree with everyone? No. Did I even like everyone? Not really. I am becoming more and more reluctant to log on. Some really lovely people have left and I miss them.
> 
> So nice, however, to see that someone is a big enough person to apologise when they think they have offended.
> ...


Surely you remember Daffodil and the angst he caused and that was before the B word ??? :grin2:

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Too right, Terry, and that went on and on because people kept feeding him. It caused no end of upset on here, putting folks at odds with one another. He was a troll of the worst kind.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Was it in the naughty room? I don't go in there very often. If it wasn't, then I have completely blocked it from my, very sensitive, brain.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Was it in the naughty room? I don't go in there very often. If it wasn't, then I have completely blocked it from my, very sensitive, brain.


No, he spread his bile everywhere and across many threads, one minute nice then wam bam xxxxxx.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sure that Daffodil has a strong place in many people's memory, he had a real knack for winding up others on threads BUT via PM he was very different and much more amenable, from my experience.

I suspect that he was a clear example of posting something which you are sure says one thing but that others read in a very different way. I know that I am guilty of posting things without rereading them - which my tablet manages to make total gibberish so I may well be guilty too.

But, surely the most important thing is not to judge by the wrapping paper of the posts but to make direct contact to try to understand more. It may sound odd but regarding someone as a troll will change your opinion of them as soon as you see their name displayed before reading any of their words.....

While working with the Ambulance Service we were always told that is the "person with the broken leg". NOT "the broken leg over there" as many healthcare professionals seem to adopt, think of the PERSON WITH THE CONDITION, not the CONDITION.

We are all humans with a built in fallibility, none of us is ever perfect.

No jokes needed at that point, so I won't post one.....


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> I am sure that Daffodil has a strong place in many people's memory, he had a real knack for winding up others on threads BUT via PM he was very different and much more amenable, from my experience.
> 
> *I suspect that he was a clear example of posting something which you are sure says one thing but that others read in a very different way. I know that I am guilty of posting things without rereading them - which my tablet manages to make total gibberish so I may well be guilty too.*
> 
> ...


Respectfully disagree with you Dave, my memories are that many of his posts were without doubt obnoxious and couldn't be misinterpreted any other way. Yes admittedly they were also interspersed with rational helpful posts but my abiding memories are of savage posts.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have not been on Facts for some time.


I do not really know what this is about, but from some of the posts I do not want to know.


It is not pleasant reading.


Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well don’t blame me 

I posted nothing obnoxious on this thread

In fact I responded only to a couple of people

Others seem to have taken and run with their own agenda and blamed it on others over many pages, which is exactly what people on here tend to do

Yes as far as I am concerned I have left MHF, I am no longer a regular contributor , but I can still post on occasions if I want too, I do not need any of you to give me permission ,neither do I need to feel it’s undignified Tuggy, I’m quite capable of making up my own mind ,it’s you that would feel it undignified if it happened to be you not me 

It’s a forum not a private club of Demi-gods and many would do well to remember that 

No reason to read or answer my posts, friends will and frankly they are the only answers I’d be interested in although Im happy to read others and respond if I feel like it , as they say you “pay your money and take your choice “

I have one thing to say about Daffy (Daffodil) he may have been obnoxious at times but he was eagerly met with equally obnoxious behaviour from many on here disguised as outrage and moral up- righteousness ( in plentiful supply on this forum )....... as I remember
....not a lot a has changed 

So there you go, I am as I am as are you

Sandra


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

“Yes as far as I am concerned I have left MHF, I am no longer a regular contributor , but I can still post on occasions if I want too, I do not need any of you to give me permission ,neither do I need to feel it’s undignified Tuggy, I’m quite capable of making up my own mind ,it’s you that would feel it undignified if it happened to be you not me”



Oh dear! You have left MHF but will still post on occasions. So you haven’t left? You are saying one thing and then doing the exact opposite.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

shingi said:


> You are saying one thing and then doing the exact opposite.


Isn't that a woman's prerogative?!:grin2::surprise:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As far as I am concerned ANYONE is welcome to post on here whenever and wherever they wish, they may also say whatever they wish - it is up to me whether I wish to respond and no-one else. 

I try not to respond to abuse, but of course, being human I am sure that I have, do and will, do exactly that. But I hope that I do not respond with like for like abuse - if I have to anyone I unreservedly apologise for any offence caused

As Sandra has said, this is simply a forum although some of us have taken it further and formed real not virtual friendships with some people. We have been fortunate to be able to offer space for stopovers and we have met some really interesting people, who we first became aware of via MHF. That offer still stands if people are South of the Dordogne, it is very unlikely to change even if the UK does stand alone. We hope.....

I am grateful to MHF for advice that I have received and hope that advice I have given has helped those seeking it, but, of course, I have very little expertise in anything so can only work on the basis of experience and researched theoretical knowledge. Unless of course you want biological knowledge or first aid type things......

But MHF remains open to everyone as everyone has something unique to off the rest of us.

Thank you to all those that have taken the time to read this. I know I post too much, that is typical after keeping youngsters entertained for so long....


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

peribro said:


> Isn't that a woman's prerogative?!:grin2::surprise:


No!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I've met and made some great friends on here even though some have since needed counselling 😄

Go and spend a day on Motorhome fruitcakes if you want to see real abuse. That 747 is on there. Proper trouble maker. It's my fault he is here though, I wangled the tight sod a 1p life membership.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Some of us (I mean me) needed a home makeover after meeting you. The fumes from the crime scene cleanup team lingered for ages.


----------

